# gentoo ohne Internet installieren

## hakker82

hallo, ich lade gerade alle distfiles herunter, um später zu hause allen Quellcode auf den Rechner zu packen.

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit ohne Internetzugang gentoo zu installieren, als hätte man einen Internetzugang?

Gibt es fertige dvd-isos, auf denen die distfiles drauf sind?

Was haltet ihr von meiner Installationsmethode?

----------

## _hephaistos_

was heißt du lädst "alle" distfiles runter?

hoffentlich nicht alle distfiles auf einem server... das sagt nämlich relativ wenig aus, ob du dann zusätzlich noch was runterladen musst, oder nicht.

ich würde erstmals folgendes machen:

emerge sync

emerge system --fetchonly

emerge -uDtpv world --fetchonly

dann kannst heim und compilen  :Smile: 

vergiss nicht: so sachen wie syslog-ng, grub/lilo etc. brauchst du natürlich auch!

----------

## hakker82

genau, alle distfiles auf einem server

eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht

was machen die befehle der antwort oben genau?

----------

## toskala

himmel!

nun lies doch verdammt nochmal die anleitung! da steht das alles haarklein drin, das ist ja nun wirklich nicht der erste post in dem du fragen stellst die _wirklich_ in der doku mehr als breit beschrieben sind   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *hakker82 wrote:*   

> genau, alle distfiles auf einem server
> 
> eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht

 

hab ich dir zB oben genannt. aber dass du alle distfiles eines servers lädtst, find ich übertrieben... sind ja nicht auf jedem server gleich oder?

 *Quote:*   

> was machen die befehle der antwort oben genau?

 

emerge sync -> neuen portage tree laden

emerge system --fetchonly -> alle files, die du zum systembauen brauchst runterladen

emerge -utpv world --fetchonly -> alle world files runterladen....

hth,

ciao

----------

## hakker82

kommt aber wahrscheinlich aufs gleiche raus, bis auf ein paar ppc packete usw.

außerdem hab ich auf meiner linux partition nur noch 6 GB frei.

das reicht wohl nicht um alle system und world files zu laden.

ich lade nämlich gerade auf die windows partition

----------

## // .Kn0rki

Momentan gibt es  eine Zeitschrift im Handel "Linux+ DVD" dort ist eine Gentoo 2004.1(oder wars 2?) DVD Dabei mit Portage snapshot und zugehörigen distfiles + Anleitung für eine komplette Offline installation, lohnt sich für unterwegs :)

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *hakker82 wrote:*   

> kommt aber wahrscheinlich aufs gleiche raus, bis auf ein paar ppc packete usw.
> 
> außerdem hab ich auf meiner linux partition nur noch 6 GB frei.
> 
> das reicht wohl nicht um alle system und world files zu laden.
> ...

 

Moment moment, ich würde dir raten, bevor du noch was anderes machst, die Anleitung durchzulesen, denn da wird die GRP Möglichkeit genannt, wo eine Package CD benutzt werden kann, weil sie "alle" Distfiles hat.

Außerdem ist das total irre alle Distfiles runterzuladen, wenn du davon nur höchstens 30% alles distfiles benötigst, oder willst du alle Programme des portage installieren? Das ist unmöglich, und außerdem gibt es Packete, die du nicht brauchst oder die in Konflikt stehen, usw. Und wozu die ganzen ruterladen?

Lies das hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2 besonder, wenn Gentoo's Universal LiveCD kommt!

Und die Befehle von hephaistos6 kommen nicht auf das gleiche hinuas, weil emerge rsync nur die ebuilds runterlädt und emerge system --fetchonly nur die Packete von emergy system runterlädt und emerge -uDtpv world --fetchonly nur die Packete, dir du schon installiert hast,

Wenn du nicht weißt, was emerge rsync macht, dann solltest du dringend die Dokumentation lesen, denn emerge ist lebensnotwendig, wenn man gentoo installieren/benutzen will.

 *hakker82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was haltet ihr von meiner Installationsmethode?

 

willst du, dass ich ehrlich bin?

----------

